# CEX Questions



## Flakko (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm about to start using CEX and I was wondering if is true (By what I read in the NO2 Book) that when you combine a NO2 Booster with the Creatine Ethyl Ester it increases the effect of the Nitric Oxide booster.

Also if I'm using creatine monohydrate and then switch to CEE, isn't there any problem???

I've heard a lot of things about CEX and CEE (Creatine Ethyl Ester), so I bought a small bottle of CEX to try.
My last question, how much should I use per day???

Flakko


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 4, 2005)

IMO, NO2 is overpriced and overhyped. You do get a slight pump but nothing worth $80 for 21 days. You should try something like Swole, it gave me the same vascularity feeling as NO2, and solid gains as far as creatine goes, but at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 4, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> IMO, NO2 is overpriced and overhyped. You do get a slight pump but nothing worth $80 for 21 days. You should try something like Swole, it gave me the same vascularity feeling as NO2, and solid gains as far as creatine goes, but at a fraction of the price.


 im using swole now and i agree!!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 4, 2005)

I am using CEX, and I like it a lot, (not worth the money) but I really do like it, dont worry about sides or problems as this is not any "crazy" supplement.....


----------



## Vise (Jan 4, 2005)

if u truley desire to take a "no2 type" supplement just add some bulk aakg to the cex.  if u really want to go gung ho with it, throw in some citrulline malate and/or some diarginine maltate.

i like bulk nutrition personally:
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?cPath=129


----------



## gopro (Jan 5, 2005)

Flakko said:
			
		

> I'm about to start using CEX and I was wondering if is true (By what I read in the NO2 Book) that when you combine a NO2 Booster with the Creatine Ethyl Ester it increases the effect of the Nitric Oxide booster.
> 
> Also if I'm using creatine monohydrate and then switch to CEE, isn't there any problem???
> 
> ...



NO2 supps stack well with it, but are not 100% necessary. Use about 6 g of CEX per day.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 5, 2005)

*Cex*

I'll try with the bulk arginine.

I forgot another thing, I'm planning to take one serving of CEX before workout, when should I take the other one??? Early in the morning or after workout???

Thanks GoPro and Vise


----------



## simbh (Jan 6, 2005)

ive just started cex ... Dunno yet about the results as its only been like 3 days of use. But be prepared for a shitty taste. OMG it tastes like shit. Its a sort of strawberry like flavor in water ... Not really good , lol.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL...

Now I'm scared of trying it!!! Cuz if it taste like shit, LOL... People gon call me shit eater, LOL!!!

Just kidding, I'mma try it anyway.


----------



## simbh (Jan 7, 2005)

Its just the strawberry taste with the taste of the creatine itself doesn't mix well. I never look forward to waking up because I have to shug down the damn cex in the morning , lol.


----------



## gopro (Jan 7, 2005)

You guys need to stop complaining, cause if you think the flavored CEX is bad you should taste it without flavoring! I ran my first bottle unflavored and the taste was so bad I wanted to puke at the thought of it. I imagine that battery acid must have tasted better. But, in the name of muscle, I still drank it down!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 7, 2005)

*lol*



			
				Flakko said:
			
		

> LOL...
> 
> Now I'm scared of trying it!!! Cuz if it taste like shit, LOL... People gon call me shit eater, LOL!!!
> 
> Just kidding, I'mma try it anyway.





Well I dont know ow shit tastes like cause I never tryed it, (maybe you can exlain to us how it tastes) but CEX is pretty bad even with the flavor in it..


----------



## Flakko (Jan 8, 2005)

*Cex*

 LOL, I ain't gonna explain anything 'bout how shit taste, cuz then u gon say I'm disgusting... LOL!!!

...LOL!!! Actually, I've never tried shit, but maybe u may order some on www.shit.com, LOL!!!

Peace...

Flakko


----------



## simbh (Jan 9, 2005)

Well , cex doesn't taste well like I already mentionned. But I have now been running it for a whole week and well , I've had some very nice results. Yesterday was the first day that I really saw a big improvement in my weights.

Last week on the shoulder press I did the following:

70x8 // 70x7 // 70x5

This week (yesterday) : 75x9 // 80x7 // 85x4

Both time were to failure. My diet has been the same , hasn't changed.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 10, 2005)

*Can't wait!!!*

I'll start my CEX in a few weeks, I'm can't wait to see the result!!! 

and for the taste, I think I found my own solution...


----------



## simbh (Jan 11, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> You guys need to stop complaining, cause if you think the flavored CEX is bad you should taste it without flavoring! I ran my first bottle unflavored and the taste was so bad I wanted to puke at the thought of it. I imagine that battery acid must have tasted better. But, in the name of muscle, I still drank it down!


LoL gopro , fact is it does taste like shit even with the strawberry taste. Maybe its a lighter crap taste .  . But its the same here gopro , I hate the taste but I take it cuz I'm amazed with the results.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 11, 2005)

f*** all the other creatine supps. out there, CEE IS 'DA SHIT'! i'm on it right now and i'm actually adding weight again (i'm at my strongest ever, finally managing to up all weights for the first time in over a year!!)

this stuff is the future, i think all other creatines will die out once everyone realises how awesome CEE is, unless of course they ban it

just my .02

peace


----------



## Stu (Jan 11, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> f*** all the other creatine supps. out there, CEE IS 'DA SHIT'! i'm on it right now and i'm actually adding weight again (i'm at my strongest ever, finally managing to up all weights for the first time in over a year!!)
> 
> this stuff is the future, i think all other creatines will die out once everyone realises how awesome CEE is, unless of course they ban it
> 
> ...



where did ya get it from, it costs pretty much double here than what it does in the us 

mind you student loan has just arrived


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 11, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> mind you student loan has just arrived



 damm right!!! i get the full £4000 pa + £1000 grant, so just got like £1'700 through! thank God i was at my overdraft limit on my student account (1'250) it ain't good man! mind you in about a week my student accomodation payment goes out, so i'll be skint again  

man i got 1kg of CEE for about £45, thats pretty cheap if u ask me, considering you only need to use half the dose of mono, and the effects are that much better! ain't too hard to guess where i got it from - the only UK site which offers all the latest products at remotely competitive prices, you know who i'm on about.. if not for these guys we'd all be screwed over here!

peace


----------



## Flakko (Jan 23, 2005)

*Aakg + Cex*

What u think of this???

Mixing AAKG powder with CEX, 3g AAKG + 3g CEX on an empty stomach and 30 min before work out.

Cuz since I see that the TRAC is basically L-Arginine + Creatine Monohydrate, I thought I could do the same thing with the CEX and the AAkG powder.


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2005)

Flakko said:
			
		

> What u think of this???
> 
> Mixing AAKG powder with CEX, 3g AAKG + 3g CEX on an empty stomach and 30 min before work out.
> 
> Cuz since I see that the TRAC is basically L-Arginine + Creatine Monohydrate, I thought I could do the same thing with the CEX and the AAkG powder.



That would work fine.


----------



## Flakko (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the VPX CEX and I'm about to start it tomorrow (Mon. 03-07-05), I also have the Bulknutrition AAKG powder. I plan to start both things together, but I also have the VPX's Plasma Xpandor, cuz I work in a supplements store, so I got one for free, so I don't know if I can use them at the same time (The CEX and the Xpandor) or should I stick to the CEX???

I have some citruline malate, so I'mma try'em all like this:

(Morning)
3g AAKG powder on an empty stomach,
15 min laters, 3g CEX + 3g Citruline Malate.

(Pre-W/O)
3g AAKG powder, 15 min later 3g CEX + 3g Citruline Malate 15 minutes before w/o.

Is that fine???

Thanks for ya help,
I'mma let u know what's up with the CEX for those who hasn't tried it!!! 

Flakko


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2005)

CEE will be banned?  I just assumed CEE was the same thing as mono.  Am I wrong with this assumption?  Damn, I wish I had looked into it more before I bought it...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> You guys need to stop complaining, cause if you think the flavored CEX is bad you should taste it without flavoring! I ran my first bottle unflavored and the taste was so bad I wanted to puke at the thought of it. I imagine that battery acid must have tasted better. But, in the name of muscle, I still drank it down!


gopro -- Haha.  I had it for the first time today.  It is the most disugsting thing I have ever tasted.  I threw it up and wasted about two grams it was so bad.


----------



## Flakko (Mar 7, 2005)

Today (Mon March 7th) I tried CEX for the first time ever and it doesn't taste as bad as most of you guys said. 
Isn't a delicious flavor, but a lot of other products taste worse. Just make sure you mix it with a lot of water.
 I'll keep you updated on the results 

Another thing that I tried was the AAKG powder, that one tastes like battery acid!!!  It was hard for me to drink the whole glass of water. I mixed it with around 14 Oz of water and still was acid and sour as hell!!! 

But let's see if the results worth it.

Flakko


----------



## Syr (Mar 8, 2005)

Flakko said:
			
		

> I'm about to start using CEX and I was wondering if is true (By what I read in the NO2 Book) that when you combine a NO2 Booster with the Creatine Ethyl Ester it increases the effect of the Nitric Oxide booster.
> 
> Also if I'm using creatine monohydrate and then switch to CEE, isn't there any problem???
> 
> ...



Its best combined with Citrulline Malate. Whih is a NO precursor and also gives endurance and relieve fatigue. For once what VPX says on the label is true (in that respect).

U can follow the label for dosing. I took a little more (one full teaspoon) every day, with no double dose post workout.

It starts kicking in very soon, after 2-3 days.


----------



## Syr (Mar 8, 2005)

Flakko said:
			
		

> Today (Mon March 7th) I tried CEX for the first time ever and it doesn't taste as bad as most of you guys said.
> Isn't a delicious flavor, but a lot of other products taste worse. Just make sure you mix it with a lot of water.



Lots of water or orange juice. I prefer that and water to fill the rest of the thirsty.


----------



## Flakko (Mar 8, 2005)

I used a little bit more too . I used a teaspoon!!!

I took it with Stamin02 (Citruline Malate), but I'm not sure if I did correctly:
I took the CEX and inmediately after that the Citruline Malate. Is that fine???
Also the bottle of the CM says take it right before w/o. So I took everything like 15 min before my w/o.


----------



## GetJact (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone try Satur8 by ISS.....i have been getting pretty good results.  I am also taking the Kre-Alkalyn by Sci-Fit too.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2005)

The stuff I get (VNS Jacked and Xpand) have NO2 with them and they're not expensive at all. At the Arnold classic I got 400 grams of VNS for $25, and 1.71 lbs of Xpand for $25 as well. Online they're around $40 or so and that lasts about a month.


----------



## brokeass122 (Mar 8, 2005)

im doing the noxplode with the cellmass right now and it seems to be working quite well basically the same concept as what your going for but the cellmass is a little cheaper than cex and tasted 20 times better by cheaper i mean you get more for about the same price 40 servings as opposed to 30 i believe in the small cex


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 8, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> The stuff I get (VNS Jacked and Xpand) have NO2 with them and they're not expensive at all. At the Arnold classic I got 400 grams of VNS for $25, and 1.71 lbs of Xpand for $25 as well. Online they're around $40 or so and that lasts about a month.


I concur, VNS JACKED is a good supplement... dont know about Xpand that seemed good too, they are virtually the same product.

 

(sean you are l33t)


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 19, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> NO2 supps stack well with it, but are not 100% necessary. Use about 6 g of CEX per day.


 so then it isn't needed to take 2 6g servings a day like the bottle says "for best results"

 Just curious I want to get the most out of CEX

 On a side note I think it tastes pretty good....just think guys it could taste like tomoxifen Citrate


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> so then it isn't needed to take 2 6g servings a day like the bottle says "for best results"
> 
> Just curious I want to get the most out of CEX
> 
> On a side note I think it tastes pretty good....just think guys it could taste like tomoxifen Citrate



You can get excellent results with just 6 g per day. However, some people have experimented with higher doses and claim they make even better gains. That said, I have done very well on just 6 g daily.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> You can get excellent results with just 6 g per day. However, some people have experimented with higher doses and claim they make even better gains. That said, I have done very well on just 6 g daily.


 good deal thanks


----------



## Flakko (Mar 20, 2005)

*2nd Week of CEX*

I'm on my second week of CEX and I can tell you the thing works!!!

I've been taking it with AAKG powder and Citruline Malate, 3g of each as first thing in the morning and then 3g of each again around 30 min before w/o.

I started at 173 lbs 14 Oz and on friday March 18th my weight was 177 lbs 14 Oz. Also my diet is somewhere between 3,000-4,000 calories a day with a minimun protein intake of 170g per day and minimun 300g carbs per day.

I've experienced real gains in strenght, for the first time in around 3 years that I've been messing with weights. 

For those that don't know it, I had a Lung surgery on August '04, so the doctors said it was gonna take me around a year to recover and lift a weight again.
I was like 163lbs by the begining of this year, but that's another story.
The point here is that the CEX (with other supplements though), has worked great for me. I don't feel as tired as I used to before and I feel that I'm recovering faster between sets, so Gopro!!! I let'em know, that we're talking about a products that really works!!! 

Good pumps and I can see veins that I didn't know I had, and I'm for real!!!

I'll keep ya'll informed in my progress on my next reply's.

Take care,

thanx all those that in a way or another helped me with their advices and tips .

God bless all of you guys.

Flakko aka Robert


----------



## gopro (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I'm only on my 3rd day but I can speak for the veins popping and the pumps my god!! Previously I've been taking swole for some time and I got great pumps off of that and a few veins here and there but hell with CEX just over the last 72hrs its no comparison. I haven't worked out yet (tonight I will) maybe thats why I'm in awe a little bit I've just done little crap here and there and my veins are popping left and right off very little and staying that way. Like yesterday I hauled in a few bags of groceries and a bag of dog food and my arms were just jacked it was great! Cant wait to actually work out. And about the veins not going away well my veins are still noticably popped out as we speak and I've been off work for a couple hours, hell like yesterday I brought groceries in about noon or so and my veins through out my arms were still popping out when I went to bed. I love it! Swole had the same effects to a point but I would have to work out a bit to get a good pump and my veins would be hidden again after a work out in a couple hours. Hell with CEX so far I think if I just thought about getting pumped it would work....lets see..............ok didn't work!  Anyway enough bable.  So far so good VPX!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Well I'm only on my 3rd day but I can speak for the veins popping and the pumps my god!! Previously I've been taking swole for some time and I got great pumps off of that and a few veins here and there but hell with CEX just over the last 72hrs its no comparison. I haven't worked out yet (tonight I will) maybe thats why I'm in awe a little bit I've just done little crap here and there and my veins are popping left and right off very little and staying that way. Like yesterday I hauled in a few bags of groceries and a bag of dog food and my arms were just jacked it was great! Cant wait to actually work out. And about the veins not going away well my veins are still noticably popped out as we speak and I've been off work for a couple hours, hell like yesterday I brought groceries in about noon or so and my veins through out my arms were still popping out when I went to bed. I love it! Swole had the same effects to a point but I would have to work out a bit to get a good pump and my veins would be hidden again after a work out in a couple hours. Hell with CEX so far I think if I just thought about getting pumped it would work....lets see..............ok didn't work!  Anyway enough bable.  So far so good VPX!!


----------

